# Day Trader versus Investor



## brettsclaridge (7 October 2016)

Hi All

I am a Day Trader (>1000 trades per mnth). I am also new to Australia and need to set up a company.   What type of company should I set up as a Day Trader rather than an investor and how do I need to convince the ATO that it is a Day Trading company and every trade needs to be taken into account as part of the P/L.

Thanks

Brett


----------

